# trooper price



## 1911bmw (Oct 9, 2007)

What would be a good price to give for a colt trooper .357 4 inch 90 percent condition


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

There are three different models of Colt Troopers:

- The oldest has a round barrel with no protection for the cylinder extractor rod; this is the original "Colt Trooper."

- The next newest in the Trooper MK III (Mark three). It has a round barrel with a shroud around the extractor rod.

- The latest is the Trooper MK V (Mark five). It has a heavy, full-lugged-all-the-way-to-the-end barrel.


Prices on these will differ, but in general, if the gun is mechanically sound and you can get it for less than $300, it's probably a pretty good deal. $300-$400, average. More than $400, it better be special in some way, or collectible with the original box and all its contents. If there have been any modifications made, then all bets are off; it may be worth quite a bit more, or quite a bit less, depending on the modification and who did it.

Hope this was helpful.


----------

